# Hello SailNet!



## day1player (Oct 18, 2017)

Good morning everyone! 

I am new to sailing, I just passed my ASA 101 class and I am in the process of getting some hours in so I can take the 103 class and eventually purchase a 35' boat to spend all of my time and energy on. 

I am in the SoCal area (San Diego) and look forward to sailing out to all of the islands down here, eventually making my way up to the Channel Islands National Park. 

I have followed sailing videos for a long time now, and I am prior Navy, so I have some sailing experience, although different from traditional and/or hobby sailing. I look forward to actually enjoying it this time!

I am looking at purchasing a Beneteau, they seem like good quality boats with good craftsmanship. What is all of your opinions on Beneteau, and do you think a 35' boat would be a good boat for beginning sailing? I like that the 35 footers can make rougher passages, carry plenty of stuff, and have room for 4 or more people (usually two cabins). I know Beneteau's are more expensive than other boats, and I am ok with that. I would rather have a boat that is built with great care and attention to detail than any other boat.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

day1player said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I am new to sailing, I just passed my ASA 101 class and I am in the process of getting some hours in so I can take the 103 class and eventually purchase a 35' boat to spend all of my time and energy on.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the asylum. Bene's are great boats but, I am biased as I own one. You will get your share of Hunter people, Catalina people, etc.. I would think you want to start off with something a bit smaller... maybe. You are just learning and if you can get some time sailing on other people's boats, that would be a very good thing. Have you looked in to the costs of a 35 foot boat? Slip, maintenance, sails, etc... Have a look at the First 36.7. Nice ride, is quick too. I have sailed on one racing in the Apostle Islands. The Oceanis (sp) series is more cruiser, the First series is a bit more performance based. Get yourself some coastal navigation training too. There is a new thread here on the ASA 105 course. Lots to learn and maybe you can find someone to show you some things and gain some experience.

Good luck and welcome again.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

A 35' boat is a real handful if one is pretty inexperienced. It's also pretty expensive to dock and maintain for an entry level sporting item.
Why not start out on a very forgiving smaller beater that you can crash into docks, run aground, handle easily by yourself and still have enough room to invite a few friends to go sailing? There are sure plenty of boats that fit these criteria; like a Rhodes 19, for instance. A year or so on her and you'd be ready for your nice 35' Bene.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I personally like Beneteaus, especially the smaller Firsts, but all kinds of folks like all kinds of different boats for lots of different reasons.

However, personally, I think a smaller boat is better to learn on. Much smaller.

The nice thing about small boats, is they are relatively inexpensive to purchase, and relatively easy to unload if you decide that you want a bigger boat, especially if they are trailerable.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

As I and others are saying, maybe smaller is better. You can stay in the Beneteau family too with a boat like mine. A First 235. Great little pocket cruiser and you can get them on a trailer for around 10K and sell it for that after a couple years too.


----------



## day1player (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you all for your thoughtful responses.

The club I am just joined offers some 22 foot sailboats for cheap rentals ($50-$75) I was hoping to get most of my experience renting from there since they are so cheap, also probably cheaper than owning a 22 footer. I also dont have a truck or anywhere to park the boat.

I have looked at cost for a 35 footer and with slip fees and so on I am budgeting about $1200 for San Diego

What are some things that are hard to learn about a 35' boat? I am looking at purchasing in 3 months or so, so I can get plenty of experience beforehand renting the 22s and then when I get to the 35 it may be a bit of a stretch experience-wise, but then I won't have to deal with buying/selling a 22. I imagine I will either be content forever on a 35 footer, or upgrade in about 5 years to something much bigger for some serious traveling. Thoughts? Do you think 3 months is good? San Diego bay isn't exactly the most daunting harbor.

Thanks again!


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Which Beneteau models are you looking at? San Diego has one of the best Beneteau dealers in the world. 35' for a first boat is big but can be down with the right instruction. San Diego is a great place to learn.
Worth a look http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/201...84437/San-Diego/CA/United-States#.WemJf0yZPUY
Sails like a dinghy feels like a big boat. called a first 30 but measures 33'. boat is in San Diego


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

For a big boat, there is diesel mechanics, plumbing, electrical, sails are a lot more expensive as is the bottom paint. Things get spendy fast as the boat gets bigger.


----------



## day1player (Oct 18, 2017)

overbored said:


> Worth a look - Beneteau First 30


I've actually stepped foot on this boat to look at it, she is very beautiful! The broker I'm working with says I might like an oceanis better because of the cruising aspects. I am looking to eventually take the boat sailing out to Catalina with friends and such.

This seems like a good price for this boat too no? I've seen several Bene's from 95-2005 selling for 90-100k and this one which is practically brand new is going for 110k.

Boat prices are confusing.


----------



## day1player (Oct 18, 2017)

cb32863 said:


> For a big boat, there is diesel mechanics, plumbing, electrical, sails are a lot more expensive as is the bottom paint. Things get spendy fast as the boat gets bigger.


I am looking forward to ripping everything in the boat out and apart over the years while owning her. I am very good in mechanics and electrical, plumbing I can learn. I've heard to estimate around 10-15% of the boats value per year in maintenance, is that true for your Bene?


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcone, Day1! You do not want to buy a $100K boat and proceed to rip everything out in a few years. Get a solidly-built 80s project boat, if you want to do that. I bought my 38-footer almost 5 years ago as a newbie sailor and a single person, so it can be done, but it's a steep learning curve. I think it worked for me because I love everything about sailing and was willing to invest a huge time in the learning process by getting a larger boat than I could manage in the beginning, but one I knew I wanted in the future. I can also easily singlehanded my boat so I don't have to ask someone to come with me when I need to fuel up or pump out, or move it across the bay for maintenance work. It was also built in 1988 and had never been upgraded. I wouldn't think anyone with any sanity would ever want to do that unless it was absolutely needed. Ask anyone who's done a refit what they think. Good luck!


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

day1player said:


> I am looking forward to ripping everything in the boat out and apart over the years while owning her. I am very good in mechanics and electrical, plumbing I can learn. I've heard to estimate around 10-15% of the boats value per year in maintenance, is that true for your Bene?


My 235 has an outboard that is only a couple years old. Will be spending about $3K in the off season to have the bottom and keel soda blasted, faired and repainted with VC-17. Biggest expense since I spent about $2500 on new sails and a furler when I bought her 3 year ago. I have made improvements to the boat each year. traveller, jib cars.... Might look at new sails again next season or the one after as these are getting a bit beat up. Had some headsail tears that cost me $400 to fix. I do most everything myself too so technically my labor is free. I did some bottom work this past spring but, you can only get so far on a trailer in your driveway. So I am going to pay to get it completely redone.

Not sure on the calculation, I try not to pay too much attention to the total cost for things. If I did add it all up, I would probably fall over. It's a good number for budgeting but, boats and budgets, like boats and schedules, just don't get along.

I spent $10K for her and I probably spend at least a grand a year on something or other. Spinnaker stuff is coming.....


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

day1player said:


> I've actually stepped foot on this boat to look at it, she is very beautiful! The broker I'm working with says I might like an oceanis better because of the cruising aspects. I am looking to eventually take the boat sailing out to Catalina with friends and such.
> 
> This seems like a good price for this boat too no? I've seen several Bene's from 95-2005 selling for 90-100k and this one which is practically brand new is going for 110k.
> 
> Boat prices are confusing.


The fun factor. the Beneteau first series is a way better sailing boat then the Oceans. it is made to sail well and the others are made to be cruised. The First series comes with all the sailing stuff that you will want to add to an Oceanis. Boating is a little different here in so cal. mostly wind is light so not much use to build a boat to do heavy wind sailing. we don't pull the boat for winter so most projects are done with the boat in the water unless you really need it out of the water you don't, it cost to much. there is little on the hard storage to work on a boat, this makes restoring a boat very expensive. this also makes getting a newer boat a much better deal. not having to work on it means more sailing. the newer boat will require no up grades, parts are still available so if you need to repair something it is simple R&R not a full blown retrofit project. every boat project will take three times the time you think it will and all the while you have the boat out of the water you are still paying for the in water storage. I have done many boats over the years and there was a day when buying a older boat was more economical then it is today. Parts and labor are out of control so buying a boat that is already equipped with the best equipment is really a better deal. pay 10K more and not have to retrofit or save the 10k and spend 20k and all your time to do the retrofit. DIY will save you money over having the work done. but if you don't have to do the work at all then that is the real savings. 
Bought our First 30 three years ago and so far all we have done is repaint the bottom. which is cleaned by a diver every month , wash and wax, changed the drive train oils and go sailing. paying for depreciation on a newer boat is way less work and headache then paying to repair and retrofit an older boat that when you are done will still be an older boat, worth less then you payed for it.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

overbored said:


> The fun factor.


+1

Sailing is a sport. It's a good way to for people of all ages and fitness levels to get out doors, and do something active and fun.

I haven't been to Catalina Island, but I've looked at it on a map. It doesn't look like a tough place to get too.

If it was me, I'd go with a fun boat, I'd only go with a liveaboard cruiser if I was planning to live aboard and or long distance long term cruise.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

First 310, one on my lake it is a sweet ride. The First 36.7, like I said, another sweet ride, raced on one. Lots of things to consider. Maybe see if you can get a 265 or 285 for starters. Anything in the First line is going to be a great, fun boat to sail.


----------



## day1player (Oct 18, 2017)

cb32863 said:


> First 310, one on my lake it is a sweet ride. The First 36.7, like I said, another sweet ride, raced on one. Lots of things to consider. Maybe see if you can get a 265 or 285 for starters. Anything in the First line is going to be a great, fun boat to sail.


How hard is it for you to single hand a First 23 or a first 30? I?ve heard they were hard. I would like to be able to single hand the boat since I will be taking the boat out in my own when I can.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Single handing a boat is all about keeping the boat under control while doing things in the correct order so it is easy to maintain control. I sail my First 30 all the time single handed. the boat is set up to make it very easy., everything line is run back to the cockpit. the boat will sail up wind hands free. The hardest thing about it is flaking the mainsail by myself, for that i sometimes will use the auto pilot to keep it into the wind. San Diego harbor is a great harbor to single hand a boat. There is a First 30 down there named "REN" and he single hands his a lot during the week


----------

